# Valencian Figuritas



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

I found that Figuritas was originally a flying breed. Is there any any way to make them fly again(I mean fly better than the show Figs). I have an idea of crossing them to a good flying breed. Have anyone done this before? Can anyone tell me the history of Valencian Figuritas? What were they bred from? I've google it but there are very few information. Most is about show type. 

Thank you

Huy


----------



## to many pigeons (Feb 6, 2011)

i keep what we call in nz valencian thief pouters ,they were imported here before 50 years ago and have aways been flown and still fly well and bring back hens ,they usually fly alone in huge circles ,they r not realy shown except for fun.people that have crossed them have spent years trying to fix them again.they r small but will fight and win against huge show modenas and r relentless hen chasers .all spanish thief pouters r ancient ,they came into spain with the muslims many hundreds of years ago from north africa then bred to the many different types.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

to many pigeons said:


> i keep what we call in nz valencian thief pouters ,they were imported here before 50 years ago and have aways been flown and still fly well and bring back hens ,they usually fly alone in huge circles ,they r not realy shown except for fun.people that have crossed them have spent years trying to fix them again.they r small but will fight and win against huge show modenas and r relentless hen chasers .all spanish thief pouters r ancient ,they came into spain with the muslims many hundreds of years ago from north africa then bred to the many different types.


What do you mean by "fight and win" against Modenas? Also, "hen chasers"? And "bring back hens"?


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. How big are the valencian theif pouters?Do you have any photos of them? I'm thinking of crossing figs with homer, highflier or theif pouter to get their good flying trait, but it can be too much work to go with three breeds at a time. So I would go with the smaller breed.


----------



## to many pigeons (Feb 6, 2011)

my valencia pouters r little ,when u cross look at the hard things to change and get right first ,like, beak ,size ,frill ,then think about an improvement that can be made to what u have ,i would then manufacture a cross bird, made of other breeds, that will fly and have the things u need [almost like remaking the bird of other breeds],then cross that bird to yours.this will save time and u will not have to contaminate your good birds with crosses till the last minute.i have a project like this going myself


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Fly your Figs with homers or another flying breed, and they will get in flying shape.


----------



## to many pigeons (Feb 6, 2011)

ptras said:


> What do you mean by "fight and win" against Modenas? Also, "hen chasers"? And "bring back hens"?


if the little valencian wants the modenas perch he will take it.the valencians drive their hen to lay without stopping till they lay then after a week of sitting will want to leave eggs to chase hen again,and they actively thief hens by landing on them in flight and try to wrap wings around them and if the hen is keen he will chase her in flight and then lead her home ,i have seen one fly into the middle of a bunch of homers and land on a hen taking her out of the bunch.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Fly your Figs with homers or another flying breed, and they will get in flying shape.


Can they catch up with the homers? I don't think they can fly as long as homers do.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

to many pigeons said:


> if the little valencian wants the modenas perch he will take it.the valencians drive their hen to lay without stopping till they lay then after a week of sitting will want to leave eggs to chase hen again,and they actively thief hens by landing on them in flight and try to wrap wings around them and if the hen is keen he will chase her in flight and then lead her home ,i have seen one fly into the middle of a bunch of homers and land on a hen taking her out of the bunch.


Sounds like some of the guys I know.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the homers will settle them and then when they are you can fly them seperate and see what they can do and you might want to seperate sexes after that too to keep the males from driving them back to the boxes . good luck , I do that with ,my tipplers since they are a high strung breed that likes to fly off at the beginning of training .


----------



## to many pigeons (Feb 6, 2011)

also start with freshly raised birds ,get them flying right away ,feed a diet which will keep them lean ,like high in barley.do not let them out fed ,but only trap them in with food they do not like ,barley again ,so they stay out longer ,not wanting to come in for their favorite grains.many non flyers can do much better if treated like a young race birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hawk_hunter said:


> Can they catch up with the homers? I don't think they can fly as long as homers do.


Yes, they can keep up but they won't fly as long. The more they fly the better their endurance should get. But if the homers take them out of sight of the loft and the birds get tired, that could be a bad situation.


----------

